# Enamel Paint(problems) Jotul F 500



## cptoneleg (Jul 13, 2011)

Noticed paint coming off in some spots  e-mailed these pictures to dealer this morning they called me and set up apointment to look Aug 16.

  They actually look like chips, I saw one while dusting my stove this morning, then after more inspection I saw more, It was not there last burning season.

  Posting to see if anyone else has had paint prob with their stove.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jul 13, 2011)

At first I thought someone had actually hit stove with something but there are plases that you cai't hit.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jul 13, 2011)

We were considering the brown enamel. I wish I could remember exactly what the dealer said when I bought my Oslo. Something about the process of the colored enamel being different than the blue/black therefore making it slightly more susceptible to cracks and chips? Maybe curing it for longer or something? Keep in mind, this is also just talk from the local dealer. Hopefully they take care of you. Please update when you here something. I'm curious.
Good luck.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jul 13, 2011)

Blue Vomit said:
			
		

> We were considering the brown enamel. I wish I could remember exactly what the dealer said when I bought my Oslo. Something about the process of the colored enamel being different than the blue/black therefore making it slightly more susceptible to cracks and chips? Maybe curing it for longer or something? Keep in mind, this is also just talk from the local dealer. Hopefully they take care of you. Please update when you here something. I'm curious.
> Good luck.




So you haven't purchased yet, I have no complaints with stove an excellent heater.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jul 13, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Blue Vomit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, I wasn't clear. We were considering the brown enamel. After consideration we did purchase the blue/black. It actually didn't have much to do with what the dealer said about the paint chipping. More esthetics.


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2011)

Blue black is not a majolica porcelain process. It is tougher. 

That said, this looks to be a defect. We have a 25 year old red, majolica enameled Jotul 602 that has not been babied and the finish is still in very good shape.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jul 13, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Blue black is not a majolica porcelain process. It is tougher.
> 
> That said, this looks to be a defect. We have a 25 year old red, majolica enameled Jotul 602 that has not been babied and the finish is still in very good shape.



cool, glad to hear my local dealer isn't talking out his a$$ and hopefully cptoneleg can get his defect taken care of under warranty.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 13, 2011)

Throwing his drink glass across the room at the stove is hard on the finish.  :lol:


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2011)

Best to keep out of the can then. It's easier on the blood pressure.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jul 13, 2011)

So much for smashing the wine glasses into the fireplace. Seriously, though, the blue black is not really an enamel, more of a paint and it is more durable. The actual porcelain enamel can be chipped (it's a baked on glass) but those pictures look like defects from when the enamel was applied. I have seen that before. If the cast iron wasn't prepped properly or the baking process wasn't done properly the enamel starts to flake off in chunks like that in some areas. If that's the case it should be  a warranty issue.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jul 13, 2011)

Well this is only 0ne yr old this month and it has been babied, as a matter of fact I was  dusting it at 6:00 am with a real soft cloth had q-tips to clean the hard to get to plases and then I saw it, then another, then another.  And I have had plenty of drinks admiring it's beauty but havent thrown anything at it.

  I will post 8-16 let you know what was said.  But I wonder what do they do ,( if it is a warrenty issue)  take it somewhere and repaint or what.


  Thanks All


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I think they are going to need to replace it. That's all I would settle for. If there was a contaminant in the glaze or in the metal prep, then this will only get worse.


----------



## cptoneleg (Aug 15, 2011)

The dealer just called to confirm apointment in the morning, so I hope they stand good on this, for me this was an expenceve investment. And only 1 yr old.  Thanks for any suggestions.



   Mickey


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 15, 2011)

Good Luck Mickey,
You'll probably be having break in fires again this year.


----------



## NordicSplitter (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Having my Jotul F600 installed next month and its being painted Mojave Red. Will make sure I look it over carefully.


----------



## cptoneleg (Aug 16, 2011)

Well they came by a day early they took lots of pictures, and pulled out alittle bottle of touchup paint.   They started the touchup paint, and I said" this is not the fix I hope"
they said no, and they would report this to Jotul.  They were real nice and I showed them this site,  they were well aware of this site, so I took their pictures, (good place to document everything)
   So I will keep you all informed on this:


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 16, 2011)

NordicSplitter said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this. Having my Jotul F600 installed next month and its being painted Mojave Red. Will make sure I look it over carefully.



That's a "rattle can" color made by Stove Brite. You won't have any chipping issues.,
as it's not a baked on porcelain enamel...
It'll fade after a season or two, but for less than $10 per can you'll be able
to touch it up or for the price of TWO cans,  repaint the entire thing...


----------



## cptoneleg (Aug 16, 2011)

NordicSplitter said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this. Having my Jotul F600 installed next month and its being painted Mojave Red. Will make sure I look it over carefully.






I haven't even heard about red as one of the options are you having a special paint job.


----------



## NordicSplitter (Aug 17, 2011)

My vendor...American Eagle Fireplace & Stoves offers about 30 different colors to paint the stove and the stack if wanted. Just didn't want to go with black.....That red will match my Roman shades and cherry dining room set nicely. The walls, carpet and furniture are all sandy beach. Should look nice together. Great thing is in a few years I can change the whole color scheme!


----------



## xman23 (Aug 17, 2011)

CP, is your stove green? I didn't know they still had that color. Mine is green, over 10 years old and after hundreds of days of a real hot fires, not a mark on it. At the time I purchased mine I thought all the colors were a vitreous enamel process. Hopefully yours is an isolated case or they have a problem. They will have to replace the stove and warranty it. Whats does the warranty say about the finish, or anything else?

Remember all the cars with the paint that came off the hoods and roofs, exposing the primer. I still see them around. As I recall, all the manufactures bought into and cheaper paint process. I don't think they fixed any of them.

Tom


----------



## cptoneleg (Aug 19, 2011)

xman23 said:
			
		

> CP, is your stove green? I didn't know they still had that color. Mine is green, over 10 years old and after hundreds of days of a real hot fires, not a mark on it. At the time I purchased mine I thought all the colors were a vitreous enamel process. Hopefully yours is an isolated case or they have a problem. They will have to replace the stove and warranty it. Whats does the warranty say about the finish, or anything else?
> 
> Remember all the cars with the paint that came off the hoods and roofs, exposing the primer. I still see them around. As I recall, all the manufactures bought into and cheaper paint process. I don't think they fixed any of them.
> 
> Tom




Yes green, still waiting to hear from Jotul,( thru dealer )  And yes green is still an option.


----------



## cptoneleg (Aug 19, 2011)

I talked with dealer and they wanted to know what I wanted.  I just said I wanted a new stove, I paid for anew stove and this is only one yr old.  They touched up the bad places with paint in a little bottle looked like nail polish.  And it doesn't look very good I guess I need to start reading my waranty book.  What would any of you do?


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2011)

The enamel failure may continue to get worse if the base was not properly prepped. I would ask for a replacement or at least a written guarantee that if it gets worse it will be replaced quickly and without question.


----------



## leeave96 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd be shocked if the mfg replaced the stove - that just doesn't seem the norm for OEMs these days, maybe except for Woodstock. Satisfaction guaranteed as long as you are happy with your purchase.

I think they ought to replace your stove - or offer you a refund to get it fixed yourself, if you agree. Don't you pay extra for the enamel finish?

On the positive side of things, if Jotul does let you down, you got an otherwise bullet proof/great stove and being that it is enamel and not porcelain, you can touch it up for minimal $$'s.

Again, I think you should get a new stove.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2011)

This is a majolica porcelain enamel according to Jotul. I would classify this as a defect in workmanship. Unfortunately, without returning the stove Jotul is not going to be as aware of the issue. It may be unrelated, but I'm wondering if this has anything to Jotul sub-contracting casting to VC. This kind of peeling seems to have shown up on VC stoves, but the Jotuls of the past had excellent majolica finishes.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 19, 2011)

Are you sold on the green enamel? I am wondering if they would settle on replacing it with a new flat black, or blue/black Oslo. Aren't they a little less expensive? Maybe something the dealer/Jotul would be more likely to work out depending on numbers of whats in stock or surplus.


----------



## cptoneleg (Aug 19, 2011)

My thoughts exactly if given a choice I would take blue/black but I am not sure they are going to do anything, they had 2 f-500 in stock when I purchased my stove so I had a choice between brown and green both were beautiful stoves.  The next shippment the price was going up like $300.  So thats how I ended up with the green.

  But not sure but I think matti black is the cheapest paint job, also not sure but think blue/black is most expenseve, but I am starting to have my doughts that they do anything thats sort of why I am wondering what you would do, if this happened to your stove.

  Read your waranty sometimes, not clear at all.

  My real concern here is that it keeps getting worse.

  And thanks I am sure some of the Jotul owners are wondering what they do.


----------



## elmoleaf (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd get a flat black stove. I have an old gloss black enameled stove. The finish has alligatored and cracked/peeled extensively, but it can't be fixed.
At least if it was standard black, I'd be able to touch it up or repaint.  

Enamel stoves are like fancy new cars. The first scratch always hurts.


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2011)

I would vote for the blue-black if they will provide it.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 20, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly if given a choice I would take blue/black but I am not sure they are going to do anything, they had 2 f-500 in stock when I purchased my stove so I had a choice between brown and green both were beautiful stoves.  The next shippment the price was going up like $300.  So thats how I ended up with the green.
> 
> But not sure but I think matti black is the cheapest paint job, also not sure but think blue/black is most expenseve, but I am starting to have my doughts that they do anything thats sort of why I am wondering what you would do, if this happened to your stove.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if popularity or region or sales or what goes into pricing but I think the majolica enamel brown was more expensive than the blue/black when we bought several months ago. Flat black was the cheapest. I assumed it was because the enamel just cost more to manufacture. If that is true, I would guess the green enamel is more expensive also. 
I think it was BeGreen who stated earlier the Blue/black was not majolica enamel and tougher. Maybe you could use this to bargain with the dealer/Jotul. Express your concerns about having the same default occuring again with a majolica enamel finish and push for the tougher blue/black.
Good luck.


----------



## ddddddden (Aug 21, 2011)

+1 for a new replacement.  We all know that there are other brands that will do the heating job for half the price of a Jotul.  You didn't pay top dollar for a luxury brand and extra for the enamel finish to be told to suck it up when it peels off.  >:-(   Some people might not care, but you clearly do, since you clean your stove with Q-tips.  I would e-mail the link for this thread to somebody at Jotul and let them know that the www is watching.


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 8, 2011)

For those interested in this The dealer called me today and said Jotul had offered $250. some touch up paint and a whole new top, I said "NO"  

  I said my main concern is the paint will continue to come off and I can not get a new paint job for  $250 , and I asked about the Blue-Black, it is $300 cheaper than the enamels, Anyway I stated that I didn't want another enamel but a Blue-Black instead,

  Well it's there move,


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 8, 2011)

Good for you, Cpt!  Hang tough!   $250 ?!     Is that ~ 10% of what you paid for this stove?  Do they mean to suggest that anyone would buy this stove, if it were sitting in the showroom with the enamel bubbling off  and and a *"10% Off"* sign on it, or do they mean to suggest that you bought it already, and the Jotul warranty means nothing?   Someone at Jotul needs to get on the ball.  They are already damaging their reputation.


----------



## k9brain (Sep 9, 2011)

I would have expected something better than this from Jotul.  It's a shame they won't stand behind their products and make things right.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Sep 9, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> This is a majolica porcelain enamel according to Jotul. I would classify this as a defect in workmanship. Unfortunately, without returning the stove Jotul is not going to be as aware of the issue. It may be unrelated, but I'm wondering if this has anything to Jotul sub-contracting casting to VC. This kind of peeling seems to have shown up on VC stoves, but the Jotuls of the past had excellent majolica finishes.



Nothing to do with VC all Oslo and all free standing (-TL 50)  are from norway


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2011)

Please expand on this. What is the source of your information?


----------



## Blue Vomit (Sep 9, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> For those interested in this The dealer called me today and said Jotul had offered $250. some touch up paint and a whole new top, I said "NO"
> 
> I said my main concern is the paint will continue to come off and I can not get a new paint job for  $250 , and I asked about the Blue-Black, it is $300 cheaper than the enamels, Anyway I stated that I didn't want another enamel but a Blue-Black instead,
> 
> Well it's there move,



Hopefully they will come around. It may help to let them know you will be contacting them every year to get a paint job if they dont replace it. I would think it would be a logical assumption that due to the defect, other areas will begin to peel and chip as well. If they know you are serious and wont go away easy, they might be more inclined to deal with the problem once and for all instead of having multiple complaints from a customer year after year.
good luck


----------



## stoveguy13 (Sep 9, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Please expand on this. What is the source of your information?


Jotul is my source they used VC to cast replacement parts and parts for stoves that are made in Maine the gas line wood inserts and the 50TL
they have stoped using them a few months ago


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Sep 9, 2011)

Thats a bummer about your stove. I am wondering if Jotuls warrantee is similar to Lopi's in that if there is a warrantee issue. Lopi will only pay one way freight back to have the unit shipped...meaning that either the buyer or seller is going to be responsible for the other way of the shipping cost.
Sounds like a new stove is in order and the dealer should take it back for what you paid for it and then they can deal with jotul.


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2011)

stoveguy13 said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the follow up and clarification stoveguy. We had a post about a month ago stating that VC was currently producing some castings for Jotul Maine, but without much other detail.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know how bad this situation is in terms of destroying Jotul's reputation since this is the only incident of this sort that I can recall off the top of my head (then again there could be more threads on this . . . I can barely remember what I ate for dinner last night) . . . but I do agree that Jotul should be stepping up to the plate to offer a full replacement value and make the customer happy . . . especially if the customer is willing to pay the difference for a stove with a different finish (i.e. the blue black finish).


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 10, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> For those interested in this The dealer called me today and said Jotul had offered $250. some touch up paint and a whole new top, I said "NO"
> 
> I said my main concern is the paint will continue to come off and I can not get a new paint job for  $250 , and I asked about the Blue-Black, it is $300 cheaper than the enamels, Anyway I stated that I didn't want another enamel but a Blue-Black instead,
> 
> Well it's there move,






   Less than 24 hrs after this.


 Dealer-  What color stove do you want?  Me- Blue_Black.  Dealer- Ok when would you want this delievered we have it in stock.  Me- ASAP  Dealer-  OK  9/16/2011 between noon and 3 pm, Me- OK  Dealer- You can have the Green in about 3 weeks if you want, we will not pay you the difference the BB is not as expensive.  Me- No problem see you  Friday


Well I am very proud of my chice of stoves ,  before I bought stove, or joined this site I read  all you Guys and Gals had to say, and I purchased a Jotul, I think, because beauty, and 150 yrs experience,  and WARRENTY


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 10, 2011)

Fantastic. Kudos to Jotul and the dealer.

Edit: Now, let the dealerâ€™s kids go.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 10, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> cptoneleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to hear. Glad it was resolved the right way.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Sep 10, 2011)

awesome Capt!
good work sticking to your guns.


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet!  I guess the bean counters have made it standard procedure at most large companies to try to buy you off cheap first when you have a claim.  I'm still surprised at that attempted maneuver from Jotul though. . .I have an image of them as a luxury Euro import.  It's hard to imagine Mercedes trying something similar if a customer came back after 10 months with the clear coat peeling off. . .probably wouldn't give them a new car, but they probably wouldn't send them home with a can of touch up paint either.  Anyhow, Cpt, I'm happy that it's going to have a happy ending for you.  Well done.


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2011)

Good to hear that they have followed through before the heating season. I hope you like the blue-black finish. It was a winner in our home and never showed any problems.


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 10, 2011)

My wife said I don't care what color as long as it heats like that one.  I assured her the heat would be the same.



  Thanks to everyone on this site, for advice on this issue and others.


  Well I already miss my little green stove, 


  And these are the folks that were very nice and worked with me on this The Stop  Winchester Va.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Sep 10, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> My wife said I don't care what color as long as it heats like that one.  I assured her the heat would be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice stove pic Capt. Ive never seen a wood stove installed in a walk in shower before!  ;-P


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue, that's a *sauna*.  They're all the rage in Norway!


----------



## Blue Vomit (Sep 11, 2011)

sweet! I'm putting my next stove in my bathroom so I can reload while sitting on the throne. :cheese:


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue Vomit said:
			
		

> sweet! I'm putting my next stove in my bathroom so I can reload while sitting on the throne. :cheese:






What are you talking about that's a soaptone tile hearth, I wouldn't waste that expenseve tile on a bathroom.


----------



## begreen (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't sit on the throne long enough to wait for adding wood to a fire either.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Sep 12, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Blue Vomit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a dig on you at all Capt. I like the look a lot. Just havin a little fun.


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 12, 2011)

Blue Vomit said:
			
		

> cptoneleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know no problem I hope I like the Blue-Black The flash on my camera really does not do this stove justice, shes a real looker :bug:


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 12, 2011)

Good deal


----------



## leeave96 (Sep 12, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> My wife said I don't care what color as long as it heats like that one.  I assured her the heat would be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good news on the Jotul.  I think they make a super, dead solid woodstove!

I cringe when I see that soapstone setting on top of your old stove - are you going to use it on the new one?  Does it scratch the paint?

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 12, 2011)

cringe???  Whats that?  Yes I will use the soapstone tile, It keeps cast iron pot from scratching stove and keeps it from boiling over, the whole hearth is made of soapstone.  You see I nearly bought a soapstone stove. The entire hearth warms up and helps heat things up. I wouln't do anything different.


  Thanks


----------



## leeave96 (Sep 12, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> cringe???  Whats that?  Yes I will use the soapstone tile, It keeps cast iron pot from scratching stove and keeps it from boiling over, the whole hearth is made of soapstone.  You see I nearly bought a soapstone stove. The entire hearth warms up and helps heat things up. I wouln't do anything different.
> 
> 
> Thanks



At first glance, I wondered/cringed that maybe the soapstone might scratch the stove enamel, but you answered my question.

I've got a piece of soapstone I may put on the Englander for a steamer pot like you are doing on your Jotul.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 17, 2011)

Well this is the end of this story, here is the new BB stove ready for breakin fires.




Thanks All


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, that B/B is quite nice.  It matchs the tile nicely.  It is very easy on the eyes and easy to clean too.  It looks like a good ending to a frustrating story.


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 17, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Well this is the end of this story, here is the new BB stove ready for breakin fires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good, glad they came through for you.


----------

